

Ask HN: Web app to store user's profiles - lenny_pistorio

I&#x27;ve created a web app for our company that stores a profile for our contracted employees. The profile stores address, phone, email, shirt size, preferred positions, etc.<p>The original app was built in Rails but I&#x27;d like to try a different language to build the new one.<p>Any suggestions?<p>Cheers!
======
ISNIT
Check out Meteor: [https://www.meteor.com/](https://www.meteor.com/)

Super easy, Super fast and all JavaScript.

~~~
lenny_pistorio
That looks awesome! Going to look into it more

------
viraptor
Boring/right answer - the language other employees know and can support when
you get hit by a bus?

~~~
lenny_pistorio
There isn't any other employees that know any bit of coding. We're a small
business

~~~
viraptor
In that case: python/flask, python/pylons, rust/iron, js/node, ...

~~~
lenny_pistorio
I was just looking into js/node. Seems like thats what I'll end up using.

~~~
ISNIT
Meteor is based on Node, and is reactive with sweet plugins for accounts and
database stuff. I can imagine the default templating engine would be helpful
for your task too.

